# Purrs From the Deep South!



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Meow, Everybody!

I'm new to Cat Forum, and I'm so excited to find a place to discuss all things cat with other cat lovers! I've loved them all my life and just can't imagine it without them! I currently have two: OK (Tuxedo boy) and Clementine (Blue Point Siamese girl).

It's nice to meet people who probably won't think I'm insane for having the cats professionally photographed! I will attach photos of my little velvety children (they're just beautiful) later on!

Purrs,
Siamese Louise


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Louise, and welcome to the forum! I'm sure your cats are beautiful.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Louise!  


*Marie*, staff to:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and the big girl freesia


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you all for welcoming me and being so nice! The forum, and everyone here, are fantastic! I've already gotten some great advice and gotten to "meet" some really wonderful fellow cat lovers! It's nice to be with other die-hard cat lovers! Photos coming soon--OK and Clementine send purrs to you!


----------

